# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Επικοινωνία

## vasilllis

Καλησπέρα.
Ψαχνω για module επικοινωνιας μέσω δικτύου gsm για ειδοποίηση μέσω push notifications ,κατα προτιμηση και sms, για ελεγχο ψηφιακών επαφών 0-1.
Κατι σε trikidis(δεν ξερω αν θελει πληκτρολόγια ).
Θέλω για 3 ΙΝ και πάνω.

----------


## el greco 1

καποιο απο https://www.pelc.gr/el/23-%CF%83%CF%...4%CE%B1-gsmσου κανει?

----------

vasilllis (20-06-22)

----------


## mikemtb

εχω κατι παλια gsm communicators με 8in . αλλά ειναι μονο για sms

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Καλημέρα.
Θα ρίξω μια ματιά,τιν είχα ξεχασει αυτόν.
Μάικ δεν θέλω παλιά γιατί είναι για κάποιο project που θέλει κομμάτια.

----------

mikemtb (20-06-22)

----------

